# Maurice Lacroix



## Glen9000

I have recently bought a Maurice Lacroix Les Classique LC1098-SS001-31E. Try as I might I can't work out how to move the day, date and month. The instruction booklet talks about three crown settings, but I can only find two, in or out. Am I doing something wrong or do I need to return the watch? Please help me.


----------



## tall_tim

Does the crown push in and turn, as opposed to pull out?

Edit - Just read your post again. You say crown is either in or out. Most crowns on a watch with a date have a halfway point before they are fully out.


----------



## AVO

You're either missing the middle setting (pulling out too hard) or the position 3 setting (not pulling hard enough).

Not familiar with these, but most watches adjust day/date on pos 2 and hands on pos 3. Whichever is happening should give you your answer.


----------



## Glen9000

No, I have two other watches which it is very easy to find the date adjust setting between the crown being in or fully out to change the time. I am just wondering if there is some strange procedure for this particular watch.


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Try taking into local jeweller or watch repairer


----------



## harryblakes7

Nice watch.............. I believe on this particular watch there will be two small dimples on the left hand side of the watch, one at the top, one at the bottom, mirroring the chrono buttons on the other side which push in using a small ball point pen, one push to advance it.......... enjoy......


----------



## Glen9000

Thank You for your help - I thought I was going mad. I now have it all sorted. There was nothing aout this in the instruction manual! Thanks again.


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Well done HarryBlakes


----------



## AVO

Good work, Harry! You would think ML would have the right instruction book - I mean, they ain't cheap!


----------



## 4:47

Just bought the same watch (Les Classiques) as an 18th present and the manual is still not showing the procedureã€Š harryblakes 7ã€‹mentions above, and now it's 14 months on ... Having spent several hours trying to figure this out, this thread is the only source I found with an explanation!

Complying with EU regulations (I'm sure there is some obligation to provide instructions in every EU language) seems to come before imparting helpful - or even correct - information. And it's not such a cheap watch either.

(Good to start with a rant


----------



## Danny Conway

Hey guys I wonder if you can clarify something for me,

I have a Maurice Lacroix le classiques Chronograph LC1228. for setting the date (quick mode) In my manual it states "the date for the following day must be set during the date changing phase between 9:00 p.m. and 00:20 am." the watchmaker who sold me the watch tells me this is incorrect and that those are the times I should not be changing the date and that it can damage the watch. Who am I to believe?


----------



## Roy

Danny Conway said:


> Hey guys I wonder if you can clarify something for me,
> 
> I have a Maurice Lacroix le classiques Chronograph LC1228. for setting the date (quick mode) In my manual it states "the date for the following day must be set during the date changing phase between 9:00 p.m. and 00:20 am." the watchmaker who sold me the watch tells me this is incorrect and that those are the times I should not be changing the date and that it can damage the watch. Who am I to believe?


Believe the watchmaker :yes:


----------



## lewjamben

Yes, the watchmaker is right in this case.

Why hasn't HarryBlakes got more 'likes' for his very useful post?

Edit: Because his post was made in 2012! Still, have a like from me!


----------



## Danny Conway

Thanks for the quick response. Comforting to know that I'm not damaging my watch, still quite disturbing the manufacturer could print instructions that if followed would damage the watch!


----------



## harryblakes7

Thanks for the "likes" friends 

Yes there is a difference between the "marketing suite" and the watchmakers at ML themselves.......ii doubt if they are in the same continent, let alone the same building!! :biggrin:


----------

